# Wow this stuff is amazing!!



## average-joe (May 21, 2013)

I'll never have to wash the dishes again


----------



## BigManBrian (Aug 10, 2006)

This stuff would be sweeeeeeeet for wood deck finish.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

OK, no rain gear, just spray it from a can when the rain is approaching, and, instant Frogtoggs...


----------



## nateCkimball (Oct 31, 2013)

Awesome! I need some of that!


----------



## PerchSlayers (Jan 14, 2009)

Ive used a very similar two part product called never wet. Works great, only downfalls are the cost and that it wears off pretty quick. Id say in about two weeks my shoes weren't 100% water proof anymore. needed to re apply.


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

boomer_x7 said:


> Wonder how it works with snow.... Put some on an icefishing sled...


Or a set of skis?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

wonder how long it lasts?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

benster said:


> that would be great for the sheets. The old lady wouldn't have to sleep in the wetspot.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Wife hates that too!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

How would it work on a car windshield?


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

petronius said:


> How would it work on a car windshield?


Get rain-x for that it is awesome you can drive on the rain without using the wipers. Also great for night time in the rain.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

MontcalmCounty said:


> Or a set of skis?


Probably not to good. Bought some Never Wet and coated the bottom of a rowboat, pushed it in the lake and the lake parted and there it sat on the bottom.. 

I did have some fun with the neighbor though.. He was prepping his dog ear fence for painting, so that night I hit 5-6 boards with it.. I sat in the window and watched him try to paint those 5-6 boards for hours cussing and screaming as the paint just beaded up and rand down and dripped off the bottom.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

man would that screw with the heads of those idiot graffity guys,lol


----------



## walleye50 (Jan 10, 2011)

john warren said:


> man would that screw with the heads of those idiot graffity guys,lol


:lol: good ideal for sure.


----------

